# Smoked Turtle: Any Suggestions



## silverwolf636 (May 13, 2010)

I just sorta met a guy that smokes a lot like us. He doesn't get on the puter but after I talked to him about this site it may not be too long before we see him on here. 
But anyhow, I guess he gets a lot of turtles and wants a rub/recipe for smokin the meat. Anyone out there try this yet?

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## eman (May 13, 2010)

Much as i like turtle I don't think i'd smoke it. 
 Soup or sauce piquant is what i like.


----------



## silverwolf636 (May 13, 2010)

Yea, I know what ya mean.  I have always had it in soup.

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## rbranstner (May 13, 2010)

I have never had turtle but would love to try it some time. What type of turtle is he getting?


----------



## fire it up (May 14, 2010)

I would try them 2 ways, one with a more savory rub and one with a rub with a bit of heat, smoke them low at around 200 for about an hour or so and then finish in a soup or cubes smoked for maybe half an hour depending on size then finished on a grill, kind of skewered like.
Hell, how about a fattie stuffed with some turtle meat?
Would add some great flavor from the smoke and the rub.


----------



## okiedawg (May 14, 2010)

Fried turtle is good!


----------



## erain (May 14, 2010)

one thing to remember about turtles is to be careful as they carry salmonella... that said, hard to beat turtle stew or fried turtle.


----------



## greechneb (May 14, 2010)

Fried is my preference. I don't know if it would smoke well or not.

Does remind me of many years back some friends invited me to go fishing with them overnight, they had a plan to lay a trotline out, and catch some catfish and turtles. They begged me to go along. Got out there, and they just wanted help because both of them were too chicken to get the snappers off the trotline. Ended up spending all night taking them off and getting them back to the dock, and I don't even think I got any meat out of that one.


----------

